# Click Clack heating.



## Brissyboy (Jul 12, 2010)

So i picked up one from bunnings and have watched and read things about building the clickclack (the stickied one included) now i was going to go for a heat mat from herp shop australia
150mm x 280mm, 6" x 11"​ 7 watts​ $45.00​
1. Will it really provide enough heat for the hatchie (assuming its a bredli or jungle)
2. Should it be placed on the inside or out side of the click clack

i ask the 2nd question because I was watching an instructional video and this person ducttaped it to the outside but i have no idea on the heat output of the heatmat he was using. the bio on the product says its safe for reptiles to sit on it if its used right i just want as much info before purchasing. thanks.


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Any info i can get on this asap would be so much help!


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah thats fine, i had a 4watt that could get to 40 degrees so 7watt is more then enough


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks james! did you use it on the outside or inside?


----------



## Profanicus (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got my Woma in a ~21 litre tub atm, a microclimate 8.5 watt mat on the outside.

I have a thermo on it as it does get up to 40 after a while, also the timer turns it off at night.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 12, 2010)

outside, underneath 1/2 of the click clack

also dont forgot to hook up a thermostat to it


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 13, 2010)

outside and underneath the clik clak you only need to put 1/3 of it on the heat mat, i know the packaging says to use polysterene foam underneath IMO thats a fire waiting to happen if unthermostated, ive sein heat matts burn wood 

goto local tile shop find a tile thats the same size as the mat you need to 2, 1 underanth the mat and 1 on top, just need to notch a half moon out for the heat mat out of the top tile, oh the tiles are free to ask for samples, ceramic is a awesome heat conductor, holds it longer and more even heating surface, dont forget needs to be thermostated,


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry stimmie i dont quite understand what your saying there. I get the tile parts but the 1/3rd and halfmoon parts yeah kinda confusing mate. and are you saying inside or outside the enclosure?


----------



## driftoz (Jul 13, 2010)

well he said outside and underneath which shouldnt be too hard to understand, and he means only have 1/3 of the click clack on the heat mat so that the heat mat is taking up 1/3 of the bottom of the click clack same as in the last pic of the stickied click clack help thread where the green heat mat is only covering less than half of the floor space out side the click clack.


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 13, 2010)

oh yep I'm with ya still dont get the half moon bit tho.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 13, 2010)

i have my 2 15L water python enclosures sitting over a 28W heat mat with thermostat, but dopey me, i bought tubs with lips on the bottom, so the heat mat is a good 4mm off the bottom of the enclosure. so a couple of nail gun clips (whatever you call those taped nails) underneath and 1/3 is sitting easily on 31*C. with direct contact, i imagine there would be no issue at all with a 7 watt mat getting a similar sized tub up to the same temps and higher.

With the half-moon thing:
i think hes talking about where the heat mat chord attatches to the heat mat itself, there is a semicircular protrusion of plastic (on reptapet heat mats, not sure about other brands) so that if you wanted to put the whole tihng underneath, it would not be flush.. does that make sense? its hard to explain. basically, there is a big semicircular lump and if you want to put something on top of it, it will wobble  i dont worry about this.. i just have it poking out the side, but if you wanted to be neat, you would do as stimmie suggested


----------



## driftoz (Jul 13, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> basically, there is a big semicircular lump and if you want to put something on top of it, it will wobble  i dont worry about this.. i just have it poking out the side, but if you wanted to be neat, you would do as stimmie suggested


 yep i do the same


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 13, 2010)

ah yeah im with ya, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 13, 2010)

i bought a 7 wat heatmat built in thermostat from reptipets did well when i had only one hatchie but soon will have 10 so use heat cord 1/3 of the bottom of the click claks fine reason being the snake can also have a cold end to they sometimes move between both or in the colder weather they tend to want to stay warmer


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry mate, could of made that much clearer, i only got back to the post now but its been answered any more info just pm me mate i would be glad to help a fellow APS'er out


----------



## lone_soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

I use a 50w heat cord (herp shop) under 2 enclosures (looped back and forth 5 times) under 1/3 of a 52litre tub and another one for 30litre tubs.. I can get them up to 30-34 pretty easy and I have a rock inside to keep a better gradient.. it sits at 30-32 all the time.. =)

i routed (don't know if thats how it is spelt) a line into a few pieces of pine i joined together so the cord sits flush with the surface and the enclosure doesn't rock.. Heat mats are good but i found for the 4 tubs that heat cord was far cheaper at $30 each as opposed to $50ish each for 4 mats.. I also have the cords on a thermo (habistat) each and keep both tubs identical in every way..

good luck


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 13, 2010)

With the rocking tubs I just stick a couple of DVD covers underneath the enclosure on the otherside. lol


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 13, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> With the rocking tubs I just stick a couple of DVD covers underneath the enclosure on the otherside. lol


 
hehehe thats gold, im using folded up newspaper on the clik claks atm to stable the tubs need to get more tiles


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 13, 2010)

Stimmie said:


> hehehe thats gold, im using folded up newspaper on the clik claks atm to stable the tubs need to get more tiles


 
lol haha yeah for me it's a whatever works kind of concept. lol


----------



## memix7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Are you guys able to achieve a decent air temp with heat mats I find that only the areas in direct contact remain over 30 degrees. The temp drops dramatically as soon as you move a couple of cm's higher


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 13, 2010)

memix7 said:


> Are you guys able to achieve a decent air temp with heat mats I find that only the areas in direct contact remain over 30 degrees. The temp drops dramatically as soon as you move a couple of cm's higher


 
never had any issues whatsoever, probably is a bit cooler up higher but mine are on the ground all the time anyway.. and if they have a branch, then they will come down when they're cold to their warm spot.


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 13, 2010)

memix7 said:


> Are you guys able to achieve a decent air temp with heat mats I find that only the areas in direct contact remain over 30 degrees. The temp drops dramatically as soon as you move a couple of cm's higher


 i dont messure air temps in my click clacks , i go by floor temp when using a heat mat with a click clack .


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 13, 2010)

arent heat mats infra red? so ambient airtemp wont show much accuracy cause it will mainly heat objects not the air. (much like the real sun)


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 13, 2010)

nope for warming i think


----------



## driftoz (Jul 13, 2010)

lol infa red is a red light source which puts out infa red waves, a heat mat is just a source of heat


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 13, 2010)

thought so lol


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 13, 2010)

before you act all condescending and "lol" at my accusation that of infra red heat.

"Heat Mats produce ultra long wavelength infra red heat. This wavelength is invisible to the human eye and tends to heat furnishings in the cage rather than the air. This action of heating is very similar to the sun and it has the ability to heat anything that it strikes but with the air temperature remaining much lower. Reptiles absorb this at in a manner very similar to basking in a natural environment. Heat mats do get warm but provide very gentle warmth which the animal can sit under or on top of. Used under normal conditions the mats cannot burn the animal."

infra red isnt actually red humans cant see it thats why you need thermal mapping images to see infra red heat.. just like an infra red cooker doesnt emit red lights


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not saying they arent for warming i was just concuring with a person who said dont measure air temps.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 15, 2010)

from reccolection of a physics lecture i went to once, infra red quite literally means below red, and it basically is light, only we cannot see most waves that are slower than red light. just because it is not coming from a globe, does not mean it is not emitting waves. to put it simply (well my limited understanding) light particles move in waves, the speed of the wave defines the colour of light, or of the object the light is bouncing off. Infra red is slower than red and falls off the colour spectrum on the lower end and includes things like radio waves, ultra violet is above voilet and exceeds the higher end of the spectrum, this includes anything from UVA to Gamma rays. correct me if i am wrong, because i learned about all of this like 6 years ago in a 1 or 2 hour lecture and maybe studied it for 10 mins before the exam so am in no way an expert.


----------



## jele69 (Jul 15, 2010)

driftoz said:


> lol infa red is a red light source which puts out infa red waves, a heat mat is just a source of heat


 
A red light source is not infrared. Infrared is any radiation slower than red light (including heat).


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 16, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> from reccolection of a physics lecture i went to once, infra red quite literally means below red, and it basically is light, only we cannot see most waves that are slower than red light. just because it is not coming from a globe, does not mean it is not emitting waves. to put it simply (well my limited understanding) light particles move in waves, the speed of the wave defines the colour of light, or of the object the light is bouncing off. Infra red is slower than red and falls off the colour spectrum on the lower end and includes things like radio waves, ultra violet is above voilet and exceeds the higher end of the spectrum, this includes anything from UVA to Gamma rays. correct me if i am wrong, because i learned about all of this like 6 years ago in a 1 or 2 hour lecture and maybe studied it for 10 mins before the exam so am in no way an expert.


 sounds about right and thats pretty much what i was trying to get at.


----------



## Sregor (Jan 25, 2011)

*heat mat problem*

Hey, I've bought a heat mat with a built in thermostat and a probe, the problem is that it doesn't heat up very well. I've got a young spotted python in a click clack container. Is it something i'm doing wrong or did i go spend 70 bucks on a dud mat??


----------

